# 12v Vr6 carb'd vs 12v vr on itb's?



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok.. just out of curiousity... which of the two is more cost effective and worth it when it comes to installations and performance... pro's cons etc... lets here it...


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: 12v Vr6 carb'd vs 12v vr on itb's? (Wishing on a Vr)*

i'd personally go w/ itb's due to the fact that if you install carbs...you will have to sync three sets of 2bbl sidedrafts(not fun)...and w/ itb's you can run any type of fully tunable injection...


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: 12v Vr6 carb'd vs 12v vr on itb's? (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_i'd personally go w/ itb's due to the fact that if you install carbs...you will have to sync three sets of 2bbl sidedrafts(not fun)...and w/ itb's you can run any type of fully tunable injection...
 hmmm







sounds good


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 12v Vr6 carb'd vs 12v vr on itb's? (Wishing on a Vr)*

seriously stay away from the carbs.
you might run into issues with the EFI getting everything dialed in, but there are a few people running the VR on ITB's so im sure help is out there.
and you will still need to sinc the ITB's, but unlike carbs, they will never need to be adj again, set em and forget em


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Even with ITB's they can need occational adjustment but at least the set-up can be tuned to run well with ITB's unlike carbs. I've found very good results on my 24v running ITB's.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_Even with ITB's they can need occational adjustment but at least the set-up can be tuned to run well with ITB's unlike carbs. I've found very good results on my 24v running ITB's.
 that car must sound like a beast...what trottle bodies are you using?


----------



## DSturbo (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: 12v Vr6 carb'd vs 12v vr on itb's? (Wishing on a Vr)*

carbs=giant step back for mankind.


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: 12v Vr6 carb'd vs 12v vr on itb's? (DSturbo)*

You can achieve pretty good power with carbs. And you can delete most of the wiring. IDK why but I just love carbs.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 12v Vr6 carb'd vs 12v vr on itb's? (DuBenforcer)*

Here is the order I think makes the most sense.
#1-The best choice- EFI!
#2-The Second best choice- The squirrel engine management system- Pic below for reference.








#3-The worst choice- Carburetion- IMO, it is for people scared of wiring, I see no other advantage. In the long run, it certainly isn't easier!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 12v Vr6 carb'd vs 12v vr on itb's? (patatron)*

i think id go for choice number 2, that one looks good, simple yet effective


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_ that car must sound like a beast...what trottle bodies are you using?

Mines running Jenvey housings with my own throttle linkage and a DTA P8 management system. Noise and power delivery is spot on, seriously quick car on the road and I've just upgaded to AP Racing brakes of a Cup Race Vento so it stops damn quick to. I'm having so much fun with the car right now







.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_
Mines running Jenvey housings with my own throttle linkage and a DTA P8 management system. Noise and power delivery is spot on, seriously quick car on the road and I've just upgaded to AP Racing brakes of a Cup Race Vento so it stops damn quick to. I'm having so much fun with the car right now







.








how much $ the whole setup cost minus the standalone?


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

i also seen that you posted this in another thread.. im looking for info on this setup..










_Modified by Wishing on a Vr at 7:11 AM 12-17-2006_


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

That's the kit for the 12v VR6, in fact that very kit was fitted to 95GLX's (Anthony Dowds) Mk3 Golf in the US as I packed the box myself and handed it to the courier. For info you need to email [email protected] but I think he will only sell the complete kit including the DTA system. With the exchange rate at 1.9$ to the £ I doubt any of you boys could afford to go down this route.


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *img* »_http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c87/Vento_Gareth/VR6ITBKit1.jpg[/img]

what does running a setup like this ^^^^^ ( the grant setup) do to the low end power??
and how much gains do you see top end????
thanx










_Modified by dirtycountry at 11:56 AM 12-30-2006_


----------



## EuroRabbit (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtycountry* »_
what does running a setup like this ^^^^^ ( the grant setup) do to the low end power??
and how much gains do you see top end????
thanx









_Modified by dirtycountry at 11:56 AM 12-30-2006_

Not enough, for the money just boost or do major head work with a stroker kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (EuroRabbit)*

I voted for ITB's!!!


----------



## 2PointGoGoGo (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

did anyone ever get a price on the grant set-up, because I went to their site and I click and I click on the ITB portion (let alone anywhere) and nothing happens...


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (2PointGoGoGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointGoGoGo* »_did anyone ever get a price on the grant set-up, because I went to their site and I click and I click on the ITB portion (let alone anywhere) and nothing happens... 
i was told in the range on 5,000 with DTA and its a complete plug and play turn key kit your buying...


----------



## 2PointGoGoGo (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

WOW what kind of power gains have people been seeing out of the VR... and how is idle?


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (2PointGoGoGo)*

being that your gettting a basemap with the system.. idle should be close to normal.. but power gains is based on w/e mods you have.. but im guessing dont quote me on it but its a ballpark figure.. most likely 230+hp with supporting mods..


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

these wont really add on a bunch of hp on a stock motor. they will help throttle reponse and change the torque curve of the motor. with head work and cams you will love the sound an response w/ the ITB's. 
$5k for those and a DTA is an awesome price IMO, if you set it up similar enough to the car it was tuned on, you would only have minor tweakin to make it run tits. idle an runability are almost non-issues with the programable EFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2PointGoGoGo (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

and cold-start wouldn't be an issue


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, standalone management is the way to go on ITB's, you can get a nice idle mapped in and a cold start warm-up.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (erevlydeux)*

It's not going to have anything like VAGCOM for fault code diagnostics but once it's mapped correctly you shouldn't have any problems. It's back to basics stuff, spark, fuel, air and she will run.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

My DTA has no fault diagnostics, it's up to the mapper to see where the problem is. The standard ECU isn't used at all, it's disconnected and removed from the car on mine.


----------



## NW_vwboy (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (erevlydeux)*

how much does that set up go for??


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Grant Motorsport sell the R32/24v kits for £3795+p&p and the 12v kit for £2995 +p&p with the DTA P8 management and map.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*









this kid has no idea what he bought...i'd certainly love to hear it though


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (der hare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der hare* »_ this kid has no idea what he bought...i'd certainly love to hear it though









ain't that the truth


----------



## NW_vwboy (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

how much in the us??


----------

